# Internetsperre für Kinder

## Evildad

HI, 

ich sollte eine Internetsperre für einen PC haben (OS ist natürlich Gentoo).

Schön wäre es, wenn man irgendwie pro User ab einer gewissen Onlinedauer oder aber Uhrzeit den Zugriff sperren könnte.

So als wilder Hack ist mir auf die schnelle nur eingefallen per Cronjob oder aber Skript das Interface herunterzufahren.   :Twisted Evil: 

Sehr unschön und auch nicht wirklich flexibel.

Evtl. kennt ja jmd. etwas derartiges oder hat ein Skriptchen parat.

Grüsse

----------

## blu3bird

Hi,

suchst Du was um nur den Internetzugriff(Browser) zu beschränken oder den kompletten PC zu beschränken?

Für letzteres eignet sich timeoutd gut, da kannst Du einstellen welcher Benutzer wie lange am Tag sich per ssh/shell/X anmelden darf. Kannst sogar Sachen einstellen wie 2 x 1 Stunde am Tag, aber nicht am Stück  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Evildad

Also prinzipiell sollte es nur den Zugriff auf das Internet beschränken.

Und hierbei nicht nur den Zugriff via Browser sondern jeglichen Traffic (Pidgin, Games, etc..)

----------

## think4urs11

ist nur der Client der ausgebremst werden soll basierend auf Gentoo oder auch der Router zum Internet?

Was z.B. gehen würde ist ein iptables -A OUTPUT -j DROP - ggf. erweitert um 'Zieladresse ungleich dein Heimnetzwerk'

gesteuert entweder via cron (für 'täglich ab 20 Uhr is Schicht') oder aber via at ('um soundsoviel Uhr ist heute schluß').

Den at könnte man beispielsweise beim login automatisiert absetzen (Loginzeit + 2 Stunden)

----------

## Evildad

Es sollte nur der Client ausgesperrt werden, der Rest sollte noch funktionieren.

Die Cron basierten Vorschläge sind in meinen Augen leider etwas zu unflexibel und v.a. auch nicht Elterngerecht   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ph03n1x

Naja, am besten ist doch, wenn du deinen kleinen Rackern über die Schultern schaust während sie surfen... dann weisst du auch was sie tun... aber will mich nicht in deine Erziehung einmischen  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

> Naja, am besten ist doch, wenn du deinen kleinen Rackern über die Schultern schaust während sie surfen... dann weisst du auch was sie tun... aber will mich nicht in deine Erziehung einmischen 

 

So wie ich Evildad verstanden habe, geht es ihm nur um die Online-Zeit und nicht darum, was im Internet gemacht wird. Mal abgesehen davon, ist ständiges "über die Schulter gucken", gerade bei Kindern, psychologisch eher negativ zu betrachten. "Stichprobenkontrolle" ala "Ich wollte nur mal gucken, was ihr so macht." wäre da schon sinnvoller. Aber darum geht es ja nicht.  :Wink: 

Ein ähnliches Thema gab es hier schon mal: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-235025.html

----------

## think4urs11

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Die Cron basierten Vorschläge sind in meinen Augen leider etwas zu unflexibel und v.a. auch nicht Elterngerecht  

 

definiere 'elterngerecht' bitte

a) Es ist ein weiterer (Windows-)PC im Netz vorhanden

von dem aus kann/soll wahlweise 'ad hoc' ein Sperre ausgelöst bzw. ein vordefinierter Zeitplan 'scharfgeschaltet' werden

Ließe sich z.B. mittels eines kleinen Scripts gelöst werden das bei Papa auf dem Desktop liegt.

b) Die Einstellung muß mangels anderer Möglichkeiten 'elterngerecht' am Gentoo-PC eingestellt werden können

hmm wenn ein Haushalt (nur) einen Gentoo-PC hat sollte man meinen die Leuts sind keine 100% lernresistenten Mäuseschubser  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> HI, 
> 
> ich sollte eine Internetsperre für einen PC haben (OS ist natürlich Gentoo).
> 
> Schön wäre es, wenn man irgendwie pro User ab einer gewissen Onlinedauer oder aber Uhrzeit den Zugriff sperren könnte.
> ...

 

Oh Gott, bei dem Threadtitel dachte ich schon das waere ein Thread auf dem geistigen Niveau der "Computer-Bild" weil Papa sich die Erziehungsarbeit sparen will, und seinem Kind nicht traut bzw. glaubt es solle nicht auf pr0n-Websites weil das ja unnatuerlich waere, wenn Sohn/Tochter das andere Geschlecht* mal genauer betrachten will. Da waere ungefaehr so wie Erziehung durch den Fernseher...

Zeitbeschraenkung klingt dagegen sinnvoll, aber das sollte fast genauso leicht zu umgehen sein.

btw. gute Router koennen sowas  :Smile: 

*Was nicht heissen soll dass man nicht Nachts schnell den Kopf durch die Tuer reinstecken kann "Sohn!? Was ist den das fuer eine Saue...Hey, die schaut geil aus!"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Stigmata_CH wrote:*   

> Oder wie wäre es mit folgender Lösung?
> 
> - File erstellen, welches als Inhalt die verbleibenden Minuten enthält. Das File darf natürlich durch Benutzer "tochter" nicht einseh-, resp. editierbar sein.
> 
> - Sobald "tochter" sich anmeldet wir mittels sudo die default route entfernt. Damit kann sie zwar noch im internen Netz rumhuschen (z.B. um Musik von OGG-Server zu holen) aber nicht mehr ins Netz der Netze.
> ...

 

Halte ich für das Beste. Nun muss man nur noch verhindern, dass die Kleine schnallt, was man mit sudo route add default gw $ip machen kann  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## return13

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Nun muss man nur noch verhindern, dass die Kleine schnallt, was man mit sudo route add default gw $ip machen kann 

 

Ich glaub das reguliert sich von alleine... Wenn er/sie geistig weit genug ist alleine herrauszufinden sudo route add default gw $ip benutzen, dann sollte er/sie auch reif genug sein fürs internet   :Laughing: 

Ich will es mal so ausdrücken, ich gebe einen LPI Vorbereitungskurs an ner Hochschule, und um sie bis dahin zu kriegen dass sie das selber aus dem system heraussfinden könnten, müsst ich wohl mind. 7 Sitzungen a 3 Stunden investieren... (bei keinerlei Vorkenntnis)

----------

## Finswimmer

 *return13 wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Nun muss man nur noch verhindern, dass die Kleine schnallt, was man mit sudo route add default gw $ip machen kann  
> 
> Ich glaub das reguliert sich von alleine... Wenn er/sie geistig weit genug ist alleine herrauszufinden sudo route add default gw $ip benutzen, dann sollte er/sie auch reif genug sein fürs internet  

 

Es geht nicht um die Reife, sondern darum, dass $Kind max 4 Stunden/Tag am Rechner ist, sich dies aber beliebig einteilen kann.

Daher darf $Kind das nicht herausfinden, da sonst die ganze Kontrolle weg ist.

Aber wenn man das Skript nicht lesbar für $Kind macht, sollte alles gut sein.

Ich halte die Idee für super, dann noch per xosd alle 5 Min die verbleibende Zeit ausgeben lassen bzw dauerhaft oben rechts in der Ecke und it's perfect  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Also prinzipiell sollte es nur den Zugriff auf das Internet beschränken.
> 
> Und hierbei nicht nur den Zugriff via Browser sondern jeglichen Traffic (Pidgin, Games, etc..)

 

Hm, da würde ich doch sagen, dass man am besten nach einer bestimmten Zeit einfach das Netzwerk-Interface abschaltet.

Wobei sich mir natürlich schon die Frage stellt, inwiefern es überhaupt etwas bringt, wenn das Kind nur eine bestimmte Zeitdauer ins Internet darf, aber ansonsten den ganzen Tag lang am PC sitzen kann. Ich hätte in meiner Kindheit dann die "restliche" Zeit damit verbracht irgendwas am PC zu spielen.

----------

## ph03n1x

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Ich hätte in meiner Kindheit dann die "restliche" Zeit damit verbracht irgendwas am PC zu spielen.

 

Haha, wir haben das wochenendweise gemacht. Immer zu dem Freund wo die Eltern nicht zu Hause waren gamen gegangen, C64 rules  :Wink: 

----------

## Evildad

HI, 

danke erstmal für die rege Beteiligung   :Very Happy: 

Es geht hier nicht um die 100 prozentige Kontrolle, denn die ist wenn das Kind nicht völlig auf den Kopf gefallen ist zu umgehen.

Das ist auch gar nicht der Ansatz...

Die Idee mit dem Credit File scheint jetzt auf den ersten Blick eine sehr sinnvolle Idee zu sein.

Ich glaub das sollte ich mal näher anschauen und versuchen es umzusetzen   :Exclamation: 

€dit: Achja eins noch. Die Wahrscheinlicheit, dass Eltern in der heutigen Zeit hinter Ihren Kindern stehen wenn diese stundenlang online sind, halte ich doch eher für sehr utopisch...

----------

## tamiko

Zur Idee von Finswimmer:

Man könnte das Skript doch alternativ auch mit Sticky-Bit (unter Root, oder anderem priviligierten Benutzer, der sudo verwenden darf) ausführen.

Dann kann man sich die "Unsicherheit" über sudo sparen.

Wie für alle Programme/Skripte mit setuid-Bit sollte das Skript natürlich nicht lesbar oder editierbar für andere sein  :Very Happy: 

----------

